# Opinions on Marshall 1936 2x12 cabinet



## DaveCarter (May 21, 2008)

I got one of these when I bought my first amp years ago (Marshall TSL60) and it's served me well, but I found some reviews on HC just now (I was searching for some castors for it) and was suprised by the number of people saying how bad it was. Apparently the build quality is terrible and the sound is nothing compared to a decent Mesa/Marshall 4x12. Im planning on trying out some Mesa 2x12s over the summer, but chances are I wont be able to take my cab along for comparison; is there really much difference between this cab other Marshall/Mesa cabs?


----------



## Crucified (May 21, 2008)

there is always going to be a big difference between 4x12s ans 2x12s. they sound decent but you'll be lacking if you want a 4x12 kind of sound.


----------



## Popsyche (May 21, 2008)

I love mine! I don't play very loud for the most part.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 21, 2008)

Mine served me well, and they sounded alright to me. However, they do have chipboard baffles, so a Mesa or Orange 2x12 will probably sound a lot better. I've never A/B'd them though. I do know my Trace cab absolutely distroys the 1936 for sound quality and spread though.


----------



## ibznorange (May 21, 2008)

Ummm... Youre going to get better information on amps by reading a kids barbie novel than you are reading an HC review.

that said, they arent great cabs, but theyre not bad. while they may not be orange or mesa grade, they WILL get the job done well enough. Alot of the people on there bitching are pissed like cause as kevin pointed out, its not going to sound like a 412, and since as all HC reviewers know, anything thats less than a full stack starts subtracting from your balls, its horrible, considering its only 1/4 the speakers 2 412s (I dont think that way, but thats honestly pretty much the logic that flies around over there). 

In all seriousness though, its a decent job, and it will get the job done. What amp are you using with it. If you get a nice tube head, then it could be worth an upgrade, even just to a nicer 212. Its not what id call mandatory either. I like to use nicer cabs as well as nicer heads, but if its what youve got to deal with, then youll be fine using it


----------



## dtrax (May 21, 2008)

I played a Single Recto thru one and it sounded like a buzzsaw... no fucking bueno, if you ask me. Although, I do like the 1960 cabs (4x12, so no real comparison). Go with a Mesa 2x12.


----------



## Groff (May 21, 2008)

dtrax said:


> Although, I do like the 1960 cabs (4x12, so no real comparison). Go with a Mesa 2x12.



With the C90's


----------



## DaveCarter (May 21, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> What amp are you using with it. If you get a nice tube head, then it could be worth an upgrade, even just to a nicer 212.



Im using my new Mesa Roadster, which is what got me thinking that a better cab might help me get a better tone out of the the amp. I'll probably go for a Mesa Roadster 2x12 since its nice n compact for small gigs, and if my new metal band really takes off then I may treat myself to a Vader 412


----------



## neon_black88 (May 21, 2008)

There is no comparison between the Marshall and Mesa... MESA. I'd take an Orange though personally


----------



## DaveCarter (May 21, 2008)

IIRC both mesa and orange cabs use V30s, how are they really different?


----------



## Prada3353 (May 21, 2008)

its not all about speakers, it also has to do with what the wood is made from, mesa's tend to be a bit more bass heavy than a marshall

i personally don't like v30's, which is why my mesa has swamp thangs


----------



## Drew (May 21, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Ummm... Youre going to get better information on amps by reading a kids barbie novel than you are reading an HC review.



Truth. Ken had AWESOME tone. 

The 1936A is open backed, correct? That makes a substantial difference right there...


----------



## manicsix (May 21, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> In all seriousness though, its a decent job, and it will get the job done. What amp are you using with it. If you get a nice tube head, then it could be worth an upgrade, even just to a nicer 212. Its not what id call mandatory either. I like to use nicer cabs as well as nicer heads, but if its what youve got to deal with, then youll be fine using it



Depending on where you are from, you should be able to get a cab with superior construction and speakers than a marshall 1936. Unfortunately all of marshall's 2x12"s are made of MDF these days.

I honestly don't think it's just the "this doesn't sound like a 4x12 argument". 
I just sold my marshall 1960A, which is made of plywood and hence better constructed than the 1936, but the G12T-75 speakers were really breaking my tone.

It might not be worth you selling your cab, you could still keep it as a basharound and possibly leave it at your practice spot. 

But, having said that, I noticed you're using a roadster, so the 1936 is quite possibly the weakest link in your setup


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 21, 2008)

Drew said:


> The 1936A is open backed, correct? That makes a substantial difference right there...



Nope, closed back.

I'd say look into the Mesa or Orange 2x12's. Lots of people rave about C90's in Mesa cabs with Recto's, but I've not tried one myself. Orange cabs have a different construction style to the Mesa's (don't ask me what though), so they're reported to sound substantially different.

You should get about £150 for a 1936 on Ebay.


----------



## Stitch (May 21, 2008)

chavhunter said:


> I got one of these when I bought my first amp years ago (Marshall TSL60) and it's served me well, but I found some reviews on HC just now (I was searching for some castors for it) and was suprised by the number of people saying how bad it was. Apparently the build quality is terrible and the sound is nothing compared to a decent Mesa/Marshall 4x12. Im planning on trying out some Mesa 2x12s over the summer, but chances are I wont be able to take my cab along for comparison; is there really much difference between this cab other Marshall/Mesa cabs?



Why bother with Mesa when you can get an Orange cab for half the price that still sounds awesome?

UKers get raped by Mesa Boogie, so why give them your business? One trad 4x12 mesa cab does not equal a brand new Fender Supersonic or Peavey 6505+ head.


----------



## budda (May 21, 2008)

if i was in the UK, i wouldnt want people recommending me mesa 

grab a USED orange 212.


----------



## DaveCarter (May 21, 2008)

Yup, Mesa 412 is about £900 here, Orange 412 is £500. Mesa 212 is £600, Orange 212 is £400. The guy I bought my Roadster from (Mike at GAK) said he'd get a selection of Mesa cabs for my to try side by side when Im next in so I'll probably try the Roadster/Stiletto/Rectifier 212s and an Orange 212. Anyone know what the shipping would be on a Vader 412 to the UK? Ive emailled them about it but no reply.


----------



## Stitch (May 22, 2008)

chavhunter said:


> Yup, Mesa 412 is about £900 here, Orange 412 is £500. Mesa 212 is £600, Orange 212 is £400. The guy I bought my Roadster from (Mike at GAK) said he'd get a selection of Mesa cabs for my to try side by side when Im next in so I'll probably try the Roadster/Stiletto/Rectifier 212s and an Orange 212. Anyone know what the shipping would be on a Vader 412 to the UK? Ive emailled them about it but no reply.



If you do find out then give me a shout, I'm dying for a Vader but dread the thought of the total cost.


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 22, 2008)

Orange 2x12

rock solid, and same price as a 1960A over here, less than a mesa 2x12


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 22, 2008)

Just get an orange cab. They are very well built as well. If you then don't like v30's, then swap them. 

To be honest I actually prefer rectifiers through marshall 4x12's with gt-75's...


----------



## Durero (May 22, 2008)

I have two 1936's and they give a pretty decent sound together, and are a heck of a lot easier to carry around than a 412.


----------



## jibster (May 22, 2008)

chavhunter said:


> Yup, Mesa 412 is about £900 here, Orange 412 is £500. Mesa 212 is £600, Orange 212 is £400. The guy I bought my Roadster from (Mike at GAK) said he'd get a selection of Mesa cabs for my to try side by side when Im next in so I'll probably try the Roadster/Stiletto/Rectifier 212s and an Orange 212. Anyone know what the shipping would be on a Vader 412 to the UK? Ive emailled them about it but no reply.



When I emailed them a month or so ago the 4x12 was 460 USD and the 2x12 was 225 USD.


----------



## DaveCarter (May 22, 2008)

Which makes the total cost for brits £860 for a 412 and £590 for a 212. Thats still cheaper than getting either Mesa cab!! Having been searching on this site, Im now also craving the Randall RS125 cabs (2x12+15) again. I might end up getting an orange or Mesa 212 for small gigs, get the Randall RS125 for medium gigs and then use both together for much larger gigs. But first I need to try some of these cabs out!!


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 22, 2008)

Don't forget you'll be hammered on Import Duty and VAT for anything bought outside of the EU.


----------



## manicsix (May 22, 2008)

Shit, man.. just had a thought:
*Framus FR212CS 2x12 vintage 30s
*

That should be cheap as chips in the UK! 




chavhunter said:


> Which makes the total cost for brits £860 for a 412 and £590 for a 212. Thats still cheaper than getting either Mesa cab!! Having been searching on this site, Im now also craving the Randall RS125 cabs (2x12+15) again. I might end up getting an orange or Mesa 212 for small gigs, get the Randall RS125 for medium gigs and then use both together for much larger gigs. But first I need to try some of these cabs out!!


----------



## DaveCarter (May 22, 2008)

I just found one for £215 plus shipping! Half open-back though 



jibster said:


> When I emailed them a month or so ago the 4x12 was 460 USD and the 2x12 was 225 USD.



That must have been before they got European distribution. I just got a quote back from them and they said £50 for a 412 to the UK! Theyd be more specific once they had my postcode, so Im waiting for a quote on that and a 212.


----------



## jibster (May 22, 2008)

chavhunter said:


> I just found one for £215 plus shipping! Half open-back though
> 
> 
> 
> That must have been before they got European distribution. I just got a quote back from them and they said £50 for a 412 to the UK! Theyd be more specific once they had my postcode, so Im waiting for a quote on that and a 212.



Yeah, that's the quote I got a month or 2 ago. Didn't realise they had a European Distributor now, may give them a go then.


----------



## DaveCarter (May 26, 2008)

metalfiend666 said:


> Don't forget you'll be hammered on Import Duty and VAT for anything bought outside of the EU.



Message from Vader's European distributor just now:

"Hi Dave, I just want to add to my email that I did a search about import customs and duties from UE to UK, and there're no additional costs".


----------



## stuh84 (May 26, 2008)

They have an EU distributor now? 

Goddamnit, when my band has a rehearsal room, I'm gonna end up with one of these, I'm sure of it


----------



## DaveCarter (May 26, 2008)

Vader Europe


----------



## neon_black88 (May 26, 2008)

If you just get an Orange i'm sure you won't regret it man, they're arguably not better OR worse than a Mesa, super high quality, awsome looking, cheap(er than most things *cough* mesa )


----------



## jibster (May 26, 2008)

Just ordered a 2x12 from Vader Europe, should be here in a week or so. The distributor seems like a cool guy so hopefully it should all go smoothly. He's based in Italy if you were wondering.


----------



## DaveCarter (May 26, 2008)

Do you know how big are Orange 212s compared to the Mesa roadster 212s? The idea is to get a small, compact (but still high quality) 2x12 to make transport easier, and keep the Marshal for bigger gigs where transport isnt an issue. Then once I can justify it, Vader 412 \m/ or maybe the Randall 215...or maybe a Mesa rectifier 412...too many options!!!


----------



## jibster (May 26, 2008)

I think the Orange is a bit bigger and heavier than the Mesa. It's not a massive amount but as the Orange has a thicker construction it's bigger/heavier by a little bit.


----------



## DaveCarter (May 26, 2008)

Gah, thats what I thought. I might get the Mesa roadster 212 for now then check out all the various different brands when I have need of a 412. I'll be trying a lot of different cabs this summer for sure!


----------



## manicsix (May 26, 2008)

jibster said:


> I think the Orange is a bit bigger and heavier than the Mesa. It's not a massive amount but as the Orange has a thicker construction it's bigger/heavier by a little bit.



The orange closed back is about 40kgs from what I hear, it's a fucking tank. I'm opting for something a bit more transportable, and then maybe (like the OP) I'll get a tank of a 4x12 down the track.


----------



## five_magics (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi.
I'm going to buy an Engl Blackmore second hand, and the seller is offering me the Marshall 1936 to go with it for 150 euro... 
will it be a decent cab for the Engl? Or should I buy seperately a cab loaded with v30s?... I'm just worried that the G12T-75W may not be suited for metal... 
thanks.


----------

